# The New Krinkle Kut Worms Work!



## Captain Ahab (Jun 11, 2007)

Spent all day Friday, June 8, 2007 fishing using the new PC Baits Krinkle Kut worms T-Rigged with a bullet weight.

We started at a very small pond (actually just a drainage area near a parking lot) where I caught a 14" bass last fall. We found lots of bait fish being attacked by small bass all around the edges, and then we proceeded to catch decent (1.5 - 2.5 lb) LM Bass consistently. 






They loved the Krinkle Kut worms - I would lust twitch them across the bottom with long rests and the bass would inhale them!

Even Andrew caught fish with the new worms:












Later that evening we went catfishing and Andrew caught this big guy on a rattle trap while bass fishing towards evening:






He went back Sunday night to the same spot and caught the same catfish ona plastic worm this time! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 12, 2007)

Great looking fish!! I have to get me some of them Krinkle Kut worms!! Did you use a tooth pick to keep the bullet weight in place? 



fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2007)

I do not peg the bullet weights, but I use a floro leader tied to my braid so the weight can only slide about 14" before the connecting knot stops it.


----------

